# some pics of my maine coon babies



## coonie girl (Mar 28, 2009)

They are never still always on the go






























This is mum and dad having a quck kiss


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Coonie girl,

They are gorgeous pics thank you for sharing them with us. They are lovely looking cats, very addictive aren't they?

Izzie


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_aww, they are beautiful, especially the ginger one hes stunning :001_wub:
just a quick question, ive seen some pics of some huge maine coon cats and was just wondering if this breed usually get so big?_


----------



## coonie girl (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Izzie,
Yes they are i just love them, they are very affectionate and always churping to me.

Coonie Girl


----------



## coonie girl (Mar 28, 2009)

donna81 said:


> _aww, they are beautiful, especially the ginger one hes stunning :001_wub:
> just a quick question, ive seen some pics of some huge maine coon cats and was just wondering if this breed usually get so big?_


Hi Donna81,
Yes they get very big my boy weighs 2 stone he loves to sit on my my knee but when he starts rolling about he falls off because he,s too big.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww lovely pictures...


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

aww bless, i bet they are great  does it take long for them to grow fully?/FONT]


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

donna81 said:


> aww bless, i bet they are great  does it take long for them to grow fully?/FONT]




No!!!! 

Well, it doesn't take them long to get to a large size but they do take a long time to become fully grown.

Gorgeous coonies by the way. I do love the silver series.


----------



## coonie girl (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, yes they grow very fast but they take a few years to fully mature.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## coonie girl (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Tylow.


----------



## lucys87 (Aug 28, 2009)

They are so beautiful, lovely pictures


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

They are so beautiful, I'd love a Maine Coon kitty.


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow! How cute! I'd love to have a Maine Coon in my family... they're so expensive though


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

what lovely cats... makes me want another


----------

